

Robert Darnton defended the digital, while still savoring the printed - benbreen
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/05/robert-darnton-closes-the-book/
N.B., although this article is mainly about Darnton&#x27;s more recent work as Harvard&#x27;s University Librarian and as an advocate for open access, among historians he&#x27;s probably most celebrated for his 1984 book The Great Cat Massacre. Also, the title makes it seems like this is an obituary; in fact he&#x27;s just retiring.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;The_Great_Cat_Massacre
======
benbreen
N.B., although this article is mainly about Darnton's more recent work as
Harvard's University Librarian and as an advocate for open access, among
historians he's probably most celebrated for his 1984 book The Great Cat
Massacre. Also, the title makes it seems like this is an obituary; in fact
he's just retiring.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Cat_Massacre](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Cat_Massacre)

